# United Towing Tugs - UBoats ex-Londonderry 1949



## Derek Waller (Aug 15, 2011)

Dear All,

I am deep into research about the ex-German U-Boats in the Royal Navy post-May 1945.

During that time, there were 6 U-Boats berthed at Londonderry in early 1949.

They were then declared as surplus to Royal Navy requirements and handed over to the British Iron and Steel Corporation (BISCO) for scrapping.

BISCO then allocated each of the U-Boats to 6 separate ship-breaking yards around the UK, and United Towing was given the contract to move the U-Boats from Londonderry.

I know that the tug "Guardsman" towed U-953 from Londonderry to Newcastle, leaving on 30 May 49 and arriving on 6 June 49.

And that "Guardsman" also towed U-1171 from Londonderry to Sunderland, leaving on 9 June 49 and arriving on 13 June 49.

The 4 other U-Boats at Londonderry were U-712, U-1108, U-2348 and U-3017. They were towed (respectively) to Hayle in Cornwall, Briton Ferry in S Wales, Larne near Belfast, and Newport in S Wales, presumably at about the same time, though U-3017 may have been moved later in the year.

So, does anyone please know anything about these tows? Which UT tugs were involved? And on which dates did they take place?

I look forward to hearing from anyone with either long memories or do***entary evidence (or both) - please.

Yours aye

Derek


----------

